# Regulador de tensión con MOSFET



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Mar 5, 2019)

Saludos. Quiero hacer un aporte que creo sera del interes para todo aqueyos que necesiten una fuente de alimentacion de amplio rango de tensiones para el taller o el laboratorio.
Realice dos diseños del mismo circuito. uno con menor rango de tension (0.55v hasta 45v) pero mayor amperaje (6 A) y con otro con amperaje maximo 1.5 A y salida maxima algo menor a los 200v DC.
Ambos circuito estan dotados de limitador de corriente formado por los componentes de color verde en el esquema.
Este circuito lo he probado y funciona magnificamente.




El otro modelo cuyo esquema vemos arriba no he llegado a montarlo pero estoy seguro de que es operativo.
Creo que no hace falta decir que los mosfet se tienen que montar en un buen disipador pero por si acaso lo aviso.


----------



## andreslozano97 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hola crees que puedas compartir el que ya tengas montando con algunas fotos para verlo y el uso que le das.

Un saludo,


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Mar 25, 2019)

andreslozano97 dijo:


> Hola crees que puedas compartir el que ya tengas montando con algunas fotos para verlo y el uso que le das.
> 
> Un saludo,


Solo tengo el circuito prototipo al que le hice las pruebas y no l estoy usando. Fue una idea que lleve a la practica par ver si tenia buen resultado.
El uso que le puedes dar es diverso. Basicamente como fuente regulada estabilizada para el laboratorio o taller de reparaciones.


----------



## ALE777 (Ago 27, 2019)

Hola! la verdad, muy bueno e interesante tu aporte!!! FELICITACIONES!!!
Una pregunta:
Existe alguna diferencia entre usar MOSFETs o transistores en una fuente regulada convencional (O sea, con transformador)? O da lo mismo?
Yo tengo un transformador 220V / 24V 250W, puedo adaptar este circuito para que entregue mas corriente (usando mas mosfet)?
Yo pensaba armar este circuito (archivo adjunto), pero desde que empecé a ver fuentes con mosfet, me pregunté si sería mejor armarla con mosfet en lugar de transistores...
GRACIAS!!!


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Ago 27, 2019)

Para hacer un regulador es indiferente el tipo de transistor que se use.Cada tipo de tecnologia tiene diferentes carascteristicas.
La ventaja del mosfet es su baja resistenica de canal y que no consume corriente en su Gate. En los transistores bipolares la Base consume corriente para funcionar.


----------



## Alberto_grg (Sep 2, 2019)

Hola , creo que tu proyecto se acerca a lo que estoy intentando fabricar.

Quiero alimentar un puente rectificador directamente de la tension de red, aqui son 220 *V* , el puente aguanta 1200 *V* quiero usar un triac que también soporta grandes tensiones, también pondría filtros en la entrada y la salida para no tener picos de tensión.
Por ultimo regularía la tension controlando el triac con un arduino con señales PWM.

Necesito que sea así para hacer pruebas en uno sensores de medida de voltaje q*ue* compruebo , miden hasta 200 *V*.

Hice una prueba con el triac y el arduino alimentado de una fuente de laboratorio y un polímetro y parece que podía regular la tensión, se puede sacar directamente del puente rectificador ? Pondría una resistencia para evitar que circule mucha corriente.

Nota del moderador : Estás en un Foro Técnico , respeta las unidades , Volt , Ampere , Watts , etc , y sus abreviaturas van en mayúsculas.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 2, 2019)

Alberto_grg dijo:


> Hola , creo que tu proyecto se acerca a lo que estoy intentando fabricar.


Vamos a ver



Alberto_grg dijo:


> Quiero alimentar un puente rectificador directamente de la tension de red, aqui son 220v , el puente aguanta 1200v quiero usar un triac que tambien soporta grandes tensiones, tambien pondria filtros en la entrada y la salida para no tener picos de tension.


En principio se podría pero va a ser peligroso, muy peligroso


Alberto_grg dijo:


> Por ultimo regularia la tension controlando el triac con un arduino con señales PWM.


Eso además de ser imposible no puede ser. No se puede hacer PWM con un triac.


Alberto_grg dijo:


> Necesito que sea asi para hacer pruebas en uno sensores de medida de voltaje q compruebo , miden hasta 200v.


Pues como no estén bien los filtros te vas a volver loco


Alberto_grg dijo:


> Hice una prueba con el triac y el arduino alimentado de una fuente de lavoratorio y un polimetro y parece que podia regular la tension,


Pues rehaz los ensayos porque un triac no va por PWM, usa un osciloscopio y verás que risa que da


Alberto_grg dijo:


> se puede sacar directamente del puente rectificador ? Pondria una resistencia para evitar que circule mucho amperaje


Esto no lo entiendo, si sacas del puente ¿Donde están los filtros?

Tu esquema no vale del todo, tendrías que rectificar y usar un IGFET o un IGBT para controlar por PWM la parte de continua.
Si quieres usar un triac tienes que hacer control de fase pero entonces los filtros serán mucho mas complicados ya que los "huecos" que quedan son de carios ms mientras que si lo haces por pwm sale por menos de 1ms lo cual da unos filtros mas pequeños y mejor control.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2019)

Mirá ésto : Variac electrónico ... un mito?

Variac electrónico


----------



## Alberto_grg (Sep 2, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> Vamos a ver
> 
> En principio se podría pero va a ser peligroso, muy peligroso
> 
> ...



Perdon me he puesto un par de cosas erroneas a parte de las abreviaturas .

Realmente los probe con IGBT (ni siquiera sabia que era eso) lo saque de un variador de velocidad. Lo de los TRIAC lo pense despues de que dieran una caja con TRIAC al ser mas pequeños y ver que soportan grandes tensiones pense en usarlos , pero ya veo que es mejor prescindir de ellos .

En cuanto al peligro , a que te refieres ¿que se caliente mucho el circuito ? O ¿que algun pico de tension detruya el rectificador o el IGBT ?
El uso va a ser de segundos.

Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Sep 3, 2019)

A qué si tocas te electrocutas.
Un transformador da aislamiento y puedes tocar libremente la parte de baja tensión.


----------



## Alberto_grg (Sep 3, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> A qué si tocas te electrocutas.
> Un transformador da aislamiento y puedes tocar libremente la parte de baja tensión.



No habia pensado en eso 😅


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mirá ésto : Variac electrónico ... un mito?
> 
> Variac electrónico


----------



## Saul86v (Feb 29, 2020)

Hola señores, soy nuevo en el foro y también en el tema de la electrónica y quisiera hacer una consulta referente a los circuitos de regulación usando mosfet. Quisiera un regulador que pueda manejar un voltaje de 0-100 voltios y unos 20 amperios en directa obviamente, puedo usar alguno de los dos circuitos para este fin y si decidiera usar uno de esos circuitos en que me perjudicaría al no usar esos limitadores? Cual seria el máximo amperaje y voltaje que podría regular esos circuitos sin los limitadores? Como quedaría el diagrama sin la parte de los limitadores? 
De antemano gracias por cualquier consejo y respuesta.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Mar 1, 2020)

Saludos. 20 amperios es una intensidad muy alta para poder regular de forma lineal un voltaje.
Tendrias que optar por un regulador conmutado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2020)

Saul86v dijo:


> Hola señores, soy nuevo en el foro y también en el tema de la electrónica y quisiera hacer una consulta referente a los circuitos de regulación usando mosfet. Quisiera un regulador que pueda manejar un voltaje de *0-100 voltios* y unos *20 amperios* en directa obviamente, puedo usar alguno de los dos circuitos para este fin y si decidiera usar uno de esos circuitos en que me perjudicaría al no usar esos limitadores? Cual seria el máximo amperaje y voltaje que podría regular esos circuitos sin los limitadores? Como quedaría el diagrama sin la parte de los limitadores?
> De antemano gracias por cualquier consejo y respuesta.


Suponiendo que pongas a trabajar tu fuente lineal a digamos *5V* y una corriente de *15A *los transistores de paso, no podría ser solo 1, estaría disipando en forma de calor unos *1500W*
Es decir, lo que una estufa o cocina eléctrica 

Para hacer ¿ Que cosa sería esta fuente ?


----------



## digito (Mar 1, 2020)

El circuito es muy lindo, voy a probar a simularlo...Saludos a TODOS.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 1, 2020)

digito dijo:


> El circuito es muy lindo, voy a probar a simularlo...Saludos a TODOS.


!Mas lindo aun que ese circuito , solamente las teteras del Arenero!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Saul86v (Mar 5, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Suponiendo que pongas a trabajar tu fuente lineal a digamos *5V* y una corriente de *15A *los transistores de paso, no podría ser solo 1, estaría disipando en forma de calor unos *1500W*
> Es decir, lo que una estufa o cocina eléctrica
> 
> Para hacer ¿ Que cosa sería esta fuente ?


Sería para alimentar diferentes cargas, desde tiras led a motores DC, de hecho no creo sobrepasar un voltaje de 50 voltios, pero lo importante es la intensidad, me gustaría encontrar una forma de regular un rango mayor de intensidad. Pero si fuera difícil encontrar algo así creo que me quedaría con los circuitos antes compartidos por otro compañero del foro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2020)

Saul86v dijo:


> Sería para alimentar diferentes cargas, desde tiras led a motores DC, de hecho no creo sobrepasar un voltaje de 50 voltios, pero lo importante es la intensidad, me gustaría encontrar una forma de regular un rango mayor de intensidad. Pero si fuera difícil encontrar algo así creo que me quedaría con los circuitos antes compartidos por otro compañero del foro.


Mejor busca reguladores PWM


----------



## rvm66868 (Ago 28, 2022)

Saludos hermanos, mont*é* el circuito y funciona como se espera pero mont*é* un *M*osfet hy3810a *C*hino y a tres Amper es la temperatura*,* aumenta increíblemente q*ue* en unos segundos no se puede acercar los dedos*,* la salida del rectificador es 35V y 3 A*,* a 12 V de salida debe tener alrededor de 60 *W* de disipacion*,* no esta subida de temperatura q*ue* no me dio tiempo a medir con el multimetro antes de apagar*,* supuestamente este MOSFET es de 180 *A* limitado a 80 por el soquet segun la hoja de datos*,* es normal no*,* c*ó*mo ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 28, 2022)

Hola caro Don rvm66868 independentemende de la alta curriente ( 180A) permissible por lo transitor MosFet , ese tiene que sener armado en un generoso dicipador de calor , mejor aun si pones mas transistores identicos en paralelo para dibidir  la tarea de bajar la tensión de salida deseada.
Recordese que la dicipación de potencia en calor ( efecto Joule) es la diferenzia entre la tensión no regulada para la regulada veses la curriente circulante por lo transistor .
Generalmente NO me guta sobrepasar de 50Wattios por transistor série , caso esa potenzia sea major  escojo en poner mas transistores en paralelo para dibidir tal potencia .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2022)

rvm66868 dijo:


> Saludos hermanos, mont*é* el circuito y funciona como se espera pero mont*é* un *M*osfet hy3810a *C*hino y a tres Amper es la temperatura*,* aumenta increíblemente q*ue* en unos segundos no se puede acercar los dedos*,* la salida del rectificador es 35V y 3 A*,* a 12 V de salida debe tener alrededor de 60 *W* de disipacion*,* no esta subida de temperatura q*ue* no me dio tiempo a medir con el multimetro antes de apagar*,* supuestamente este MOSFET es de 180 *A* limitado a 80 por el soquet segun la hoja de datos*,* es normal no*,* c*ó*mo ?



Que el MOSFET soporte hasta 180A NO significa que NO se caliente en aplicaciones lineales, ese valor corresponde a estado On de conmutación (Saturado)

*35V - 12V = 23V *(De caída sobre el MOSFET)
*23V * 3A* de consumo =* 69 W* de disipación 

Está disipando mas potencia que mi soldador  🤷‍♂️ 🤷‍♂️ 

Mira *esto *para saber que disipador le corresponde


----------



## switchxxi (Ago 28, 2022)

Si sumamos que, sin disipador, la temperatura sube unos 62.5 °C por cada W (Por encima de la temperatura ambiente) podemos deducir que no se quemo porque tuvo suerte.... muchísima suerte.



rvm66868 dijo:


> no me dio tiempo a medir con el multimetro antes de apagar


 Unos segundos mas y hubiera calentado más que la superficie del sol .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 28, 2022)

Yo no entiendo el por qué estando toda la fuc#$# información en el datasheet y la explicación en el foro desde hace años...preguntan y preguntan y preguntan pero no se preocupan por entender como funcionan los mecanismos térmicos de los semiconductores...y además mandan frutas de colores...


----------



## capitanp (Ago 28, 2022)




----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Ago 28, 2022)

rvm66868 dijo:


> Saludos hermanos, mont*é* el circuito y funciona como se espera pero mont*é* un *M*osfet hy3810a *C*hino y a tres Amper es la temperatura*,* aumenta increíblemente q*ue* en unos segundos no se puede acercar los dedos*,* la salida del rectificador es 35V y 3 A*,* a 12 V de salida debe tener alrededor de 60 *W* de disipacion*,* no esta subida de temperatura q*ue* no me dio tiempo a medir con el multimetro antes de apagar*,* supuestamente este MOSFET es de 180 *A* limitado a 80 por el soquet segun la hoja de datos*,* es normal no*,* c*ó*mo ?


Al ser un regulador lineal es normal que se caliente mucho. Tienes que montar el transistor en un buen disipador.


----------



## rvm66868 (Sep 5, 2022)

*D*isculpen mi estupida pregunta, pero el . *M*osfet lo . mont*é* en un disipador de calor mas q*ue* suficiente para mucho mucho mas y aunque como dije anteriormente el *M*osfet disipa en . esa condici*ó*n mas de 60 *W* no esperaba ese aumento de temperatura en un transistor disipado a ese nivel. *T*ambien se q*ue* un soquet 220 no es el ideal para esa disipaci*ó*n*,* es el q*ue* tengo*,* saludos*.*


----------



## switchxxi (Sep 5, 2022)

rvm66868 dijo:


> disculpen mi estupida pregunta, pero el.mosfet lo.monte en un disipador de calor mas q suficiente para mucho mucho mas y aunque como dije anteriormente el mosfet disipa en.esa condicion mas de 60w no esperaba ese aumento de temperatura en un transistor disipado a ese nivel. tambien se q un soquet 220 no es el ideal para esa disipacion es el q tengo saludos



¿ Has hecho los cálculos con la resistencia térmica del disipador para ver que temperatura alcanzaría el transistor, en especial cuando se le pide mucha corriente a la salida y poca tensión ?


----------



## capitanp (Sep 7, 2022)

20 V y 3A son 60 Watts de disipación, claro que va a calentar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2022)

rvm66868 dijo:


> *D*isculpen mi estupida pregunta, pero el . *M*osfet lo . *monté en un disipador de calor mas que suficiente para mucho mucho mas* y aunque como dije anteriormente el *M*osfet disipa en . esa condici*ó*n mas de 60 *W* no esperaba ese aumento de temperatura en un transistor disipado a ese nivel. *T*ambien se q*ue* un soquet 220 no es el ideal para esa disipaci*ó*n*,* es el q*ue* tengo*,* saludos*.*


Y ¿ Cuanto es "_*Mas que suficiente para mucho mas"*_ ?, ¿ Que resistencia térmica posee el disipador ?, ¿ Fotos ?


----------

